# A friend wants me to ask this.



## AbbyDBrown

So please don't hate me for asking. The question is. 
If assistance was not available from the state or government, do they think 
there would be less unplanned and teenage pregnancies?


----------



## aliss

AbbyDBrown said:


> So please don't hate me for asking. The question is.
> If assistance was not available from the state or government, do they think
> there would be less unplanned and teenage pregnancies?

In the United States, not significantly. There really isn't much state or government support for teenage mothers in the United States, unlike what some Americans would like to believe. The cost of the pregnancy and birth alone is outrageous. The idea of living nice off of welfare is not very realistic, at least for those who are not perpetrating welfare/food stamp/WIC fraud.


----------



## Burchy314

I think the unplanned pregnancies would stay the same as they are unplanned, but planned teen pregnancys would probably go down because a lot of them plan them because they know the government will help. BUT there may also be less teen pregnancies because they might feel like they have no hep at all and have an 'a' I honestly don't know. That is deffintally a questio that got me thinking though!


----------



## syntaxerror

Yes. Planned ones, anyway. Unplanned rates would probably stay...close to the same. Maybe people would be a little more careful, knowing they'd have no assistance and might be pushed into unwanted terminations. Hard to say.

I do know girls who live entirely on welfare and plan to have more babies because the state will pay for them to stay home, get drunk, and smoke pot. (I believe I've mentioned my best example in another post already -- she whom I felt guilty for judging.) 

Conversely, I know girls who use the system very responsibly as a supplement when they just can't quite make ends meet and need some help for a while -- and I'm so glad there are options for them.

Catch 22.


----------



## x__amour

Hmm, not sure. I didn't know most of the programs here in the US existed until after I was program! I dunno! :shrug:


----------



## Marlarky

x__amour said:


> Hmm, not sure. I didn't know most of the programs here in the US existed until after I was program! I dunno! :shrug:

I agree ^^
I knew about the medical card but that was it. I didnt know I would qualify for food stamps, cash, child care assistance etc. And I definitely would never plan a baby just for benefits I get for it, if thats what youre asking? :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

Marlarky said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, not sure. I didn't know most of the programs here in the US existed until after I was program! I dunno! :shrug:
> 
> I agree ^^
> I knew about the medical card but that was it. I didnt know I would qualify for food stamps, cash, child care assistance etc. And I definitely would never plan a baby just for benefits I get for it, if thats what youre asking? :shrug:Click to expand...

WAIT. Marla, CHILD CARE ASSISTANCE!? :shock: You can get child care assistance?! See, I still don't know everything! :lol: I knew food stamps existed but never knew about WIC and Medicaid until MIL told me! Would love rent help from Section 8 but they're lists are closed for 3 years! ](*,)


----------



## Marlarky

Shannon, yeahh they have cash assistance where you dont have to work until LO is 1 year old and then they pay for your child care once they turn 1 so that you can work!!:thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

I thought you didn't get much from cash assistance though? I know OHs sister only gets like $300 a month with 2 kids and they live in Cook County.


----------



## Marlarky

Idont know yet theyre calling me this week to let me knoww


----------



## Marlarky

Either way they pay for child care once Aaron is one and thats all I need!


----------



## Bumblebee20

AbbyDBrown said:


> So please don't hate me for asking. The question is.
> If assistance was not available from the state or government, do they think
> there would be less unplanned and teenage pregnancies?

In the UK, yes! It's so easy to get on benefits in the UK and it need's to change.
It's so easy to stay at home with your children all day everyday and get benefits. 
To get a house the easy way is to get pregnant go to council say you have no-were to live and they give you somewere and you become priority.

The goverment need to change the benefit system now rather than 2013.


----------



## Lola472

Burchy314 said:


> I think the unplanned pregnancies would stay the same as they are unplanned, but planned teen pregnancys would probably go down because a lot of them plan them because they know the government will help. BUT there may also be less teen pregnancies because they might feel like they have no hep at all and have an 'a' I honestly don't know. That is deffintally a questio that got me thinking though!

I completely agree. I don't think the number for unplanned is likely to change. I can speak for myself and just say that my pregnancy was unplanned and it would have obviously been a surprise regardless of the availability of government supports. You may see the planned number go down. But probably not significantly. I think there are several teenaged girls who plan their pregnancy and have no intention on relying on government assistance unless they absolutely HAVE to in order to survive.


----------



## Bumblebee20

Great question btw OP


----------



## Bexxx

See, I've never really understood why people would deliberately get pregnant to get a council house/benefits. Why would you want to stay in a council house? Plus it's not like you get loads of money, you get enough for your baby, so your not exactly getting any for yourself...I dunno! I don't know much about the benefits system tbf :shrug:

Unplanned pregnancies would stay the same...as they are unplanned, but maybe younger parents would choose to wait to TTC?


----------



## kittycat18

The amount of un-planned pregnancies won't change because that's what they are... unplanned :haha:


----------



## hopeandpray

In Ireland absolutely yes. The town I come from most women have their first child under the age of 21 and rely completely on benefits. There would be more pregnancies terminated, less planned pregnancies and more mothers and babies going hungry


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, not sure. I didn't know most of the programs here in the US existed until after I was program! I dunno! :shrug:
> 
> I agree ^^
> I knew about the medical card but that was it. I didnt know I would qualify for food stamps, cash, child care assistance etc. And I definitely would never plan a baby just for benefits I get for it, if thats what youre asking? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> WAIT. Marla, CHILD CARE ASSISTANCE!? :shock: You can get child care assistance?! See, I still don't know everything! :lol: I knew food stamps existed but never knew about WIC and Medicaid until MIL told me! Would love rent help from Section 8 but they're lists are closed for 3 years! ](*,)Click to expand...

I can get child care assistance as well, but it's not through federal government like WIC, food stamps, Medicaid.. it's more local. You might want to look into it, Shannon... google where you live and child care assistance to see if there's any local programs. :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

No I don't think there would be less unplanned or planned pregnancies if the federal or state governments didn't assist us. In the US, you really don't get much help anyways, WIC and food stamps helps, but I could do without them. Milk, eggs, bread and cheese are NOT expensive at the end of the day. Medicaid has been a godsend, but I could've gotten insurance through my work for him anyways so it's not really necessary. And Section 8 housing is like terrible and the waitlist is years so realistically, US girls don't get much help at all, which is unfair.


----------



## rainbows_x

Bumblebee20 said:


> In the UK, yes! It's so easy to get on benefits in the UK and it need's to change.
> It's so easy to stay at home with your children all day everyday and get benefits.
> To get a house the easy way is to get pregnant go to council say you have no-were to live and they give you somewere and you become priority.
> 
> The goverment need to change the benefit system now rather than 2013.

Tbh that's not entirely true.
I tay at home becasue my OH earns enough for me to, and I wouldn't be able to work due to depression and the hours OH works. I only get child benefit & child tax credits, same as everyone who has a baby in the UK.

We were all in a tiny bedroom and threatened with eviction, we still didn't get a council place, a month later we rented our own house. None of it wa easy.


----------



## Leanne11

Yeah I dont really agree with that either. 
Yes some people sponge off the government, but the system has been put in place for those who need the help, and if they were to stop it now like you say there would be people and babies suffering. 
And some people have no choice but to 'stay home and get benefits' as you put it.
Regards to the housing, that isnt true either. We arnt a first priority, we are on a waiting list and you have to bid in order to get somewhere, who ever has been waiting the longest gets it. If you are homeless you go to a mother and baby unit which is a hostel. 
Your comment was quite harsh and not entirely true either, just saying.


----------



## Bumblebee20

rainbows_x said:


> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> In the UK, yes! It's so easy to get on benefits in the UK and it need's to change.
> It's so easy to stay at home with your children all day everyday and get benefits.
> To get a house the easy way is to get pregnant go to council say you have no-were to live and they give you somewere and you become priority.
> 
> The goverment need to change the benefit system now rather than 2013.
> 
> Tbh that's not entirely true.
> I tay at home becasue my OH earns enough for me to, and I wouldn't be able to work due to depression and the hours OH works. I only get child benefit & child tax credits, same as everyone who has a baby in the UK.
> 
> We were all in a tiny bedroom and threatened with eviction, we still didn't get a council place, a month later we rented our own house. None of it wa easy.Click to expand...

tHE COUNCIL HAVE A DUTY TO ACCOMADATE YOU, THEY CAN ONLY REFUSE YOU IF YOU MADE YOURSELF HOMELESS IE. ARREAS, ANTI-SOCIAL BAHAVIOUR AND SO AS YOU WERE PREGNANT OR HAVE CHILDREN. 

mY LANDLORD HAS ENDED MY CONTRACT AND I HAVE TO BE OUT NEXT WEEK AND THE COUNCIL IS GIVING US ACCOMADATION AND STORING OUR FURNITURE ETC.

Sorry about caps lol


----------



## Bumblebee20

Leanne11 said:


> Yeah I dont really agree with that either.
> Yes some people sponge off the government, but the system has been put in place for those who need the help, and if they were to stop it now like you say there would be people and babies suffering.
> And some people have no choice but to 'stay home and get benefits' as you put it.
> Regards to the housing, that isnt true either. We arnt a first priority, we are on a waiting list and you have to bid in order to get somewhere, who ever has been waiting the longest gets it. If you are homeless you go to a mother and baby unit which is a hostel.
> Your comment was quite harsh and not entirely true either, just saying.

I'm not being harsh im just being honest, im only saying from my own experiances of becoming homless am not saying it's the the same for everybody. And remember all councils are different. Iv been to a hostel before then was giving a homless flat then a housing accosation gave us a place last time i was homeless. Im just saying iv been homless 3 times (including this one starting from next week) and i have always been accomadated for because i have been pregnant or have children.


----------



## Bumblebee20

*And some people have no choice but to 'stay home and get benefits' as you put it.*

How??


----------



## Burchy314

Bumblebee20 said:


> *And some people have no choice but to 'stay home and get benefits' as you put it.*
> 
> How??

Um depression can keep someone home, illness can keep someone home. With me I cannot work because I have NO ONE to watch my daughter for me to work. I will be getting a job sometime this year though once we figure out day care if we can find it cheap which is nearly impossible now.


----------



## Bexxx

I've actually been on the housing register since I found out I was pregnant, but I've got like no points at all so it will be years if I get somewhere, if at all


----------



## rainbows_x

Bumblebee20 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> In the UK, yes! It's so easy to get on benefits in the UK and it need's to change.
> It's so easy to stay at home with your children all day everyday and get benefits.
> To get a house the easy way is to get pregnant go to council say you have no-were to live and they give you somewere and you become priority.
> 
> The goverment need to change the benefit system now rather than 2013.
> 
> Tbh that's not entirely true.
> I tay at home becasue my OH earns enough for me to, and I wouldn't be able to work due to depression and the hours OH works. I only get child benefit & child tax credits, same as everyone who has a baby in the UK.
> 
> We were all in a tiny bedroom and threatened with eviction, we still didn't get a council place, a month later we rented our own house. None of it wa easy.Click to expand...
> 
> tHE COUNCIL HAVE A DUTY TO ACCOMADATE YOU, THEY CAN ONLY REFUSE YOU IF YOU MADE YOURSELF HOMELESS IE. ARREAS, ANTI-SOCIAL BAHAVIOUR AND SO AS YOU WERE PREGNANT OR HAVE CHILDREN.
> 
> mY LANDLORD HAS ENDED MY CONTRACT AND I HAVE TO BE OUT NEXT WEEK AND THE COUNCIL IS GIVING US ACCOMADATION AND STORING OUR FURNITURE ETC.
> 
> Sorry about caps lolClick to expand...

We had been tro the council, said we were going to be evicted, it wasn't our choice his mum was kicking us out, and they still didn't house us, luckily my dad let me have my inheritence early so we could afford it privately.



Bumblebee20 said:


> *And some people have no choice but to 'stay home and get benefits' as you put it.*
> 
> How??

Depression, and the fact my OH works 50/60+ hours a week, he does shift work, I can't exactly go to an interview and say "I don't know when I can work, and have depression & extreme anziety".


----------



## Leanne11

Bumblebee20 said:


> Leanne11 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I dont really agree with that either.
> Yes some people sponge off the government, but the system has been put in place for those who need the help, and if they were to stop it now like you say there would be people and babies suffering.
> And some people have no choice but to 'stay home and get benefits' as you put it.
> Regards to the housing, that isnt true either. We arnt a first priority, we are on a waiting list and you have to bid in order to get somewhere, who ever has been waiting the longest gets it. If you are homeless you go to a mother and baby unit which is a hostel.
> Your comment was quite harsh and not entirely true either, just saying.
> 
> I'm not being harsh im just being honest, im only saying from my own experiances of becoming homless am not saying it's the the same for everybody. And remember all councils are different. Iv been to a hostel before then was giving a homless flat then a housing accosation gave us a place last time i was homeless. Im just saying iv been homless 3 times (including this one starting from next week) and i have always been accomadated for because i have been pregnant or have children.Click to expand...

So if this is from your own personal experiance, and the government does stop this right now as you stated, u would of been on the streets and recieved no help. The government cant tell the difference between those who actually need the help and those who are just using it to their advantage. And if you will be homeless again starting from nextweek the government wouldnt give you a place to live, so how would u care for your children? on the streets? Your being hypocritical, as you are also using the government for shelter? correct me if im wrong but thats the idea i have got from what you are saying seeing as uve been accomdated many times before? Things have obviously been easier for you to get accomodated 3 times, theres some people who cant even get one place. And you should appreciate that. 

Also, what do you mean how? There are many reasons as to how. People who are ill, people who have no childcare available to them.. ??????


----------



## Bumblebee20

Leanne11 said:


> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leanne11 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I dont really agree with that either.
> Yes some people sponge off the government, but the system has been put in place for those who need the help, and if they were to stop it now like you say there would be people and babies suffering.
> And some people have no choice but to 'stay home and get benefits' as you put it.
> Regards to the housing, that isnt true either. We arnt a first priority, we are on a waiting list and you have to bid in order to get somewhere, who ever has been waiting the longest gets it. If you are homeless you go to a mother and baby unit which is a hostel.
> Your comment was quite harsh and not entirely true either, just saying.
> 
> I'm not being harsh im just being honest, im only saying from my own experiances of becoming homless am not saying it's the the same for everybody. And remember all councils are different. Iv been to a hostel before then was giving a homless flat then a housing accosation gave us a place last time i was homeless. Im just saying iv been homless 3 times (including this one starting from next week) and i have always been accomadated for because i have been pregnant or have children.Click to expand...
> 
> So if this is from your own personal experiance, and the government does stop this right now as you stated, u would of been on the streets and recieved no help. The government cant tell the difference between those who actually need the help and those who are just using it to their advantage. And if you will be homeless again starting from nextweek the government wouldnt give you a place to live, so how would u care for your children? on the streets? Your being hypocritical, as you are also using the government for shelter? correct me if im wrong but thats the idea i have got from what you are saying seeing as uve been accomdated many times before? Things have obviously been easier for you to get accomodated 3 times, theres some people who cant even get one place. And you should appreciate that.
> 
> Also, what do you mean how? There are many reasons as to how. People who are ill, people who have no childcare available to them.. ??????Click to expand...

I'm am not USING the goverment for shelter i am in NEED of it. But i also suffer from illness but i still work to support my kids and put them first so to me unless you are incredably ill you can work. Child tax credits pay for my youngest child's child care cost and my oldest is at pre-school so if it wasn't for CTC i would't have anyone to look after my child as i have no family and my OH also works. I think some are miss reading my post's im talking about homelessness not being on the council waiting list as that can take years.


----------



## Bumblebee20

*Depression*
So do you think if you turnrd round and said that's why you can't work to the jobcenter why you can't work do you think they would still give you benefit money??
No


----------



## rainbows_x

Bumblebee20 said:


> *Depression*
> So do you think if you turnrd round and said that's why you can't work to the jobcenter why you can't work do you think they would still give you benefit money??
> No

You don't just 'turn around and say you have dperession' it's a seriou illness, you can't pretend to have it. And yes actually, you can get benefit for it as it's an illness.


----------



## Leanne11

Bumblebee20 said:


> AbbyDBrown said:
> 
> 
> So please don't hate me for asking. The question is.
> If assistance was not available from the state or government, do they think
> there would be less unplanned and teenage pregnancies?
> 
> In the UK, yes! It's so easy to get on benefits in the UK and it need's to change.
> It's so easy to stay at home with your children all day everyday and get benefits.
> To get a house the easy way is to get pregnant go to council say you have no-were to live and they give you somewere and you become priority.
> 
> The goverment need to change the benefit system now rather than 2013.Click to expand...

No bumblebee, i dont think people are MISREADING what youve said, i think youve got your words wrong. As quoted above you said its easy to get onto benefits and it needs to change. You are using housing benefits am i right? therefore if it changes you will no longer be entitled to it either. You also said its easy to stay hom with ur children and get benefits, and im saying some people are ill or cant afford childcare. If you chose to work then good on you but peoples opinions vary. Something u may of never experiance that you may not class as ill might be something major to someone else. You said the easy way to get a house is to get pregnant and tell the council you have no where to live. But you dont actually get a HOUSE if u claim u have no where to live and u are homeless, you get a hostel. in order to get a flat you must wait in turn, and as for priorities they do accept people before us. 
The government needs to change the benefit system now. Lol so may i ask you, where do u suggest your living? As your ill and so forth, are you making enough money to support yourself? You said your not USING it ur in NEED of it. but how can the government tell the difference between someone using it or in need. If the government were to stop the benefit system people like you who NEED it will suffer, so your contradicting yourself? And CTC is helping you with people to look after your children. but with your comment, there will be no CTC? I dont think im misreading what your saying, you should just explain yourself better. You are using the benefit system like anyone else, what makes you so different? If the benefit system goes people who need it, as yourself will suffer and be left homeless, then where will you turn to? And when you say u are speaking of homeless people, were u not homeless 3 times now ? Sounds justttt a tad selfish. Im not meaning to get on, but i just dont agree.

You are also lucky to have a OH who works, some people are single mothers and do it alone.

Also when i say 'using' i dont mean using it to ur advantage when u dont need it or using it for the sake of it, i mean you are using it as in your signed up and also recieving money.


----------



## heather92

Depression isn't the only illness out there that keeps people from working, either. I'm on benefits in the US because I have an illness that makes me get tired so that I can't handle working while I'm going to school. :shrug:


----------



## heather92

In response to the OP - abortions will go up, but unplanned pregnancies won't go down. Because, you know, they're *unplanned*. One of my friends just got pregnant while on birth control for the second time. She wasn't trying to get pregnant either time, and the pregnancies wouldn't have been prevented by her not being able to get WIC and the such. Girls planning pregnancies would probably go down some, but not enough to make a real difference in teen pregnancy rates. Taking away the support for teenage parents isn't the way to keep it from happening.


----------



## Leanne11

Yeah i agree with you heather, the abortion rates will go up, but people feel support to keep the baby as the benefit system is in place. xx


----------



## kittycat18

hopeandpray said:


> In Ireland absolutely yes. The town I come from most women have their first child under the age of 21 and rely completely on benefits. There would be more pregnancies terminated, less planned pregnancies and more mothers and babies going hungry

What town are you in hunni? I'm up North but agree with you in most cases. I know a few young women who did this. I could never imagine wanting to live off benefits all of my life and to never achieve anything else for me and my child. I honestly don't understand how others would... :shrug:


----------



## kittycat18

Bumblebee20 said:


> *Depression*
> So do you think if you turnrd round and said that's why you can't work to the jobcenter why you can't work do you think they would still give you benefit money??
> No

Eh yes. Actually they do, its called "Disability Living Allowance" and due to depression being a horrific mental illness, you are not expected to work and are classed as being unfit to :coffee:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Leanne11 said:


> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbbyDBrown said:
> 
> 
> So please don't hate me for asking. The question is.
> If assistance was not available from the state or government, do they think
> there would be less unplanned and teenage pregnancies?
> 
> In the UK, yes! It's so easy to get on benefits in the UK and it need's to change.
> It's so easy to stay at home with your children all day everyday and get benefits.
> To get a house the easy way is to get pregnant go to council say you have no-were to live and they give you somewere and you become priority.
> 
> The goverment need to change the benefit system now rather than 2013.Click to expand...
> 
> No bumblebee, i dont think people are MISREADING what youve said, i think youve got your words wrong. As quoted above you said its easy to get onto benefits and it needs to change. You are using housing benefits am i right? therefore if it changes you will no longer be entitled to it either. You also said its easy to stay hom with ur children and get benefits, and im saying some people are ill or cant afford childcare. If you chose to work then good on you but peoples opinions vary. Something u may of never experiance that you may not class as ill might be something major to someone else. You said the easy way to get a house is to get pregnant and tell the council you have no where to live. But you dont actually get a HOUSE if u claim u have no where to live and u are homeless, you get a hostel. in order to get a flat you must wait in turn, and as for priorities they do accept people before us.
> The government needs to change the benefit system now. Lol so may i ask you, where do u suggest your living? As your ill and so forth, are you making enough money to support yourself? You said your not USING it ur in NEED of it. but how can the government tell the difference between someone using it or in need. If the government were to stop the benefit system people like you who NEED it will suffer, so your contradicting yourself? And CTC is helping you with people to look after your children. but with your comment, there will be no CTC? I dont think im misreading what your saying, you should just explain yourself better. You are using the benefit system like anyone else, what makes you so different? If the benefit system goes people who need it, as yourself will suffer and be left homeless, then where will you turn to? And when you say u are speaking of homeless people, were u not homeless 3 times now ? Sounds justttt a tad selfish. Im not meaning to get on, but i just dont agree.
> 
> You are also lucky to have a OH who works, some people are single mothers and do it alone.
> 
> Also when i say 'using' i dont mean using it to ur advantage when u dont need it or using it for the sake of it, i mean you are using it as in your signed up and also recieving money.Click to expand...

Wait wait wait, lets see if I've taken this in correctly. My opinion is that, yes alot of people that are stay at home mums are perfectly healthy enough to go out and work, like me for example, I plan to be a stay home mum and live off of benefits and my OH's income, but say I was a single mum I'd still be a stay home mum because that's what I want to do, I don't want my children in daycare ever, it's just how I am. Bumblebee, your saying its selfish that people like me are fit and healthy enough to be working, so we shouldn't be given benefits and should be working, yes? I disagree, because I don't want my baby in daycare.

And okay, over here in Australia, alot of mums are selfish and don't even want their kids, but they go out and have kids because I honestly think they live off the government, but if they made it any harder to get help off the government then people like me wouldn't have benefits. How is the government supposed to know who deserves the money and who doesn't, and then if the government weren't to support people that have kids for money reasons, then the childs punished? I really go on, so sorry if it's hard to make sense. :dohh: I'm just stating my opinion.

I agree with Leanne about the, it's not actually easy to get a house just because you have a child and your young or whatever, one of my friends was so desperate, she was pregnant, 5 weeks off being due and she went in to sign up for a commission home and they put her on a waiting list.


----------



## Bumblebee20

*You are using housing benefits am i right?*
No because me and OH work and earn a good wage between us.


----------



## rainbows_x

Bumblebee20 said:


> *You are using housing benefits am i right?*
> No because me and OH work and earn a good wage between us.

If you both work and earn a good wage then why are you using council housing?


----------



## Bumblebee20

*But you dont actually get a HOUSE if u claim u have no where to live and u are homeless, you get a hostel.*
As i said before councils are different everywere. I did get a house in the after i was put into temp accomadation a while ago. That must not happen with your council.

Im not getting into a petty agrument about who's right and who's wrong im only saying from MY own experiances.


----------



## Bumblebee20

RAINBOWS-
Im am private renting at the moment, my landlord has ended our contract at the end of next week. We don't have the time or money to find another in this area, SO we have asked the council to help us with accomadation until we find somewhere. How is that so hard to understand?


----------



## rainbows_x

Bumblebee20 said:


> Im am private renting at the moment, my landlord has ended our contract at the end of next week. We don't have the time or money to find another in this area, SO we have asked the council to help us with accomadation until we find somewhere. How is that so hard to understand?

Unless I am mistaking you have used council housing 3 times now. I am only saying what you have said, you're saying people shouldn't claim off the goverment, but you're doing just that. 
Your landlord can't just end your contract without warning.


----------



## Bumblebee20

rainbows_x said:


> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> *You are using housing benefits am i right?*
> No because me and OH work and earn a good wage between us.
> 
> If you both work and earn a good wage then why are you using council housing?Click to expand...

dO YOU KNOW HOW EXPENSIVE IT IS TO PR?
There's deposit, months rent in advance, admin fee's we did not have the time to save alot of money.


----------



## rainbows_x

Bumblebee20 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> *You are using housing benefits am i right?*
> No because me and OH work and earn a good wage between us.
> 
> If you both work and earn a good wage then why are you using council housing?Click to expand...
> 
> dO YOU KNOW HOW EXPENSIVE IT IS TO PR?
> There's deposit, months rent in advance, admin fee's we did not have the time to save alot of money.Click to expand...

Yes I do, I private rent!


----------



## Bumblebee20

rainbows_x said:


> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> Im am private renting at the moment, my landlord has ended our contract at the end of next week. We don't have the time or money to find another in this area, SO we have asked the council to help us with accomadation until we find somewhere. How is that so hard to understand?
> 
> Unless I am mistaking you have used council housing 3 times now. I am only saying what you have said, you're saying people shouldn't claim off the goverment, but you're doing just that.
> Your landlord can't just end your contract without warning.Click to expand...

We had 4 weeks notice you telling me that's enough??
Yes, for temp housing help.


----------



## Bumblebee20

rainbows_x said:


> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> *You are using housing benefits am i right?*
> No because me and OH work and earn a good wage between us.
> 
> If you both work and earn a good wage then why are you using council housing?Click to expand...
> 
> dO YOU KNOW HOW EXPENSIVE IT IS TO PR?
> There's deposit, months rent in advance, admin fee's we did not have the time to save alot of money.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, I private rent!Click to expand...

Well then you should understand how expensive it can be??


----------



## rainbows_x

Bumblebee20 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> Im am private renting at the moment, my landlord has ended our contract at the end of next week. We don't have the time or money to find another in this area, SO we have asked the council to help us with accomadation until we find somewhere. How is that so hard to understand?
> 
> Unless I am mistaking you have used council housing 3 times now. I am only saying what you have said, you're saying people shouldn't claim off the goverment, but you're doing just that.
> Your landlord can't just end your contract without warning.Click to expand...
> 
> We had 4 weeks notice you telling me that's enough??
> Yes, for temp housing help.Click to expand...

But surely you would of had a short/long term leece. I am only going by what I have, we have a six month contrasct, meaning they cant kick us out until 6 months.


----------



## rainbows_x

Bumblebee20 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> *You are using housing benefits am i right?*
> No because me and OH work and earn a good wage between us.
> 
> If you both work and earn a good wage then why are you using council housing?Click to expand...
> 
> dO YOU KNOW HOW EXPENSIVE IT IS TO PR?
> There's deposit, months rent in advance, admin fee's we did not have the time to save alot of money.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, I private rent!Click to expand...
> 
> Well then you should understand how expensive it can be??Click to expand...

Yes I do, but I don't "claim off the goverment" we pay for it with my OH's wages. It's a little ironic, you were slamming people like me for staying at home and claiming off the government, when in actual fact I only get the benefits I would get if I was working (CTC & CB) you actually claim more than me, i.e council housing. I'm just saying, not to be so rude when you're in the exact same position as some of the people you are insulting.


----------



## Bumblebee20

rainbows_x said:


> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> *You are using housing benefits am i right?*
> No because me and OH work and earn a good wage between us.
> 
> If you both work and earn a good wage then why are you using council housing?Click to expand...
> 
> dO YOU KNOW HOW EXPENSIVE IT IS TO PR?
> There's deposit, months rent in advance, admin fee's we did not have the time to save alot of money.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, I private rent!Click to expand...
> 
> Well then you should understand how expensive it can be??Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, but I don't "claim off the goverment" we pay for it with my OH's wages. It's a little ironic, you were slamming people like me for staying at home and claiming off the government, when in actual fact I only get the benefits I would get if I was working (CTC & CB) you actually claim more than me, i.e council housing. I'm just saying, not to be so rude when you're in the exact same position as some of the people you are insulting.Click to expand...

If people think im insulting them then im not. I have only ever claimed temp housing of the goverment as i have NEEDED it for the sake of my children. Yes i had a 6 month lease.


----------



## Bumblebee20

*Yes I do, but I don't "claim off the goverment" we pay for it with my OH's wages.*
I never said you did.


----------



## rainbows_x

If you had a six month leese did it end early then? If not surely you knew you'd be moving out?

No, you didn't insult me personally, but you said it was easy to stay at home, which I do. It's not easy, I don't get benefits, some people have no choice but to stay at home (single mothers etc).

I just think you're coming across as a little rude to be honest.


----------



## emz_x

And you don't think a lot of the people on here need it for the sake of their children? That's a very ignorant remark to make.


----------



## kittycat18

Some young women, older women and older couples *need* financial aid from time to time. An un-planned pregnancy can be a massive factor as to why someone would seek financial aid, especially if the area they live in is effected by the economic downturn (ie. no work available). I was working pre-pregnancy but had to quit due to morning, noon and night sickness. They wouldn't accept the fact I was ill and kept putting me on the work rota for extra shifts etc... I paid my tax for over 2 years thank you very much! This tax which I paid for out of my own wages was used by the government to help out families in financial aid who perhaps couldn't afford clothing, warm meals or a roof over their child's head. And that's just it. That's what the benefits system was put in place for! To help the people of this country whom are most in need :shrug:

I am fully aware that there are those who take advantage of the system and carry out fraudulent claims or move their money from bank account to bank account so that they aren't caught. I know there are women out their who get pregnant so that they can claim more benefits (because I know one of them...). I know that some people live all their lives off the government. They never make anything of themselves, they don't try to make things even better for their children and they don't care. But why should these people blacken the image of those who *do* need financial aid? Those who *can't* work. And those young mothers who wish to finish their education to get qualifications, to go to university and to achieve a career to improve the standard of theirs and their child's life and perhaps can not work at the same time as studying, going to school/college, looking after a child full-time and having some time to themselves to enjoy being young?

I just don't understand how some people can be extremely ignorant and rude when there are a lot of women on this website claiming benefits :shrug:


----------



## HarlaHorse

I agree kittykat18 - completely.

Well I'm most likely in a completely different situation as I'm from Australia, but I think all over the world, people actually do really need support from the counsil. Over here, if the government doesn't think you need financial help, they won't give it to you, unless you were to lie and say you were single or something like that, which is a massive fine if you get caught, and you'd have to pay every cent back. Without the support from the government, (my babies not yet born), but theres no way we'd get by. Even living with my parents who give us alot of help, we still wouldn't get by, even with our little girl not born yet. We would be so screwed - we'll literally be relying on government support, and trust me - it won't be going to waste, it'll be muchly appreciated by our baby our ourselves. Most of it with go to like, rent, food, bills you know, it won't be going to extra things.


----------



## Bumblebee20

rainbows_x said:


> If you had a six month leese did it end early then? If not surely you knew you'd be moving out?
> 
> No, you didn't insult me personally, but you said it was easy to stay at home, which I do. It's not easy, I don't get benefits, some people have no choice but to stay at home (single mothers etc).
> 
> I just think you're coming across as a little rude to be honest.

*As i said before*, we were giving a 4 week notice to quit and we did not have the time or money to find anywere on time.
Yes but. what about when their child/ren get older and can go to nursery school etc but they still choose to stay at home when they CAN get a job.


----------



## lily123

Bumblebee20 said:


> *And some people have no choice but to 'stay home and get benefits' as you put it.*
> 
> How??

Ahem... what if you're a single mother who cannot afford childcare? Or you have a serious illness and cannot physically work because you're classed as unfit to work and no-one will employ you? What if Your child is so fussy and clingy that they won't stay with anyone but you?

There are SO many reasons why people don't have a choice but to stay at home.
IMO benefits are there to help people who need it.
There are a small minority who abuse the system, and have children for money, but the majority of parents would want more for themselves than to stay on benefits forever - and are not ashamed to admit that at the moment, they need financial help.


----------



## aliss

I may be the odd one out and truthfully I'm not a teen so I don't even know why I posted (lol) BUT as someone who has worked a good government job for 8 years and paid about $1500 alone per month just in taxes, I am more than happy to have that tax money go towards supporting women to make ends meet and stay at home with their very young children. I'd rather support and live in a society where women are not forced to go out and work very low wage jobs only to barely break even (if even that) in order to support their children in those precious few years. Still on welfare when the child is 6, 8, 10? Okay, that's really a bit much and plenty of time to get on your feet, but I don't see the issue with very young babies. That's just me. 

Here in Canada we pay out of our asses in taxes and parents get 1 year parental leave (they can share, my OH took 6 months off work) ~ well worth it IMO for the greater good of the family and baby.


----------



## NicolleM.T.B.

I'm sorry but "only a small minority take advantage of the benefit system" is such bullshit. ALOTTTT of people in the UK only have children becuase they know they dont have to do anything to support them. I think numbers of teenage/young pregnancies would definately go down (in the UK, can't comment on anywhere else) if the government offered no support at all to them, because how can you raise a baby with no money? You honestly can't. And not all teen pregnancies are unplanned, alot of them ar NTNP which is in essence still trying. 

Its not only teen mums that abuse the system but all the chavs you see on Jeremy Kyle, so lets not pretend that the system doesn't get abused. Whether you can afford a child should determine whether you have one, not whether you 'want' one. I got pregnant unplanned (really was unplanned aswell) i'm at uni, and OH works full time. We rent privately, which does cost a fortune but the waiting list for the council wasnt an option (up to 4 years). I do understand that some ladies on here got so offended because they didnt get pregnant with the aim of 'sponging of the government' and yes they do need the money that the government provides them with. however this money is too readily available and does get abused by some people. (not necessarily by the mummies on here) it is also obviously alot harder for ladies that are single parents, i'd be 'sponging' if i didnt have my OH working fulltime, as i think i'd find it pretty impossible to be a mummy and at uni full time and then trying to work to support my baby. 

Also its a bit unfair to say depression isnt a real illness, and it can prevent people from working. If you dont understand that it's a real illness you shouldnt comment on it, because that is genuinely offensive.

Lets not get too heated ladies :)


----------



## Lola472

So I've been keeping up with these posts- though I really haven't posted. I never thought I'd have to take advantage of government assistance. I always planned to graduate high school, go to college, get a good job, get married, and start a family. But then I found out I was pregnant. I'm a junior in high school right now. Obviously that's throws things off track a bit. My pregnancy was unplanned, I was using birth control and still get pregnant. My mom does not want me to stay in the house with the baby, as I have younger siblings and she thinks it will be "setting a bad example". Anyway, I have very few choices right now. From talking with my school counselor and school social worker it looks like I probably will have to go on government assistance for a little while- especially if FOB decides not to be involved. My mom works. But she is a single mom with 5 kids and doesn't have the money to take care of my baby too. I have a part time job. I also know how important it is for me to graduate if I ever want to get a better job than the one I have now. I feel like I am not the only girl in this situation. I don't plan on just living off gov't assistance the rest of my life. But I am glad it's there to get me through this rough patch. I think it's going to give me the support that I need to make something out of my life (help me out financially while I am finishing high school, provide my baby with health insurance, ensure that we have food, etc.). I didn't get pregnant so that I could take advantage of this. I got pregnant and now I have to take advantage of this.


----------



## Leanne11

No I agree that those who use the government for reasons such as mentioned above shouldnt be aloud! Completely. But her original comment did not say that, it involved everyone, yet she is also using the benefit system. It was a hypocritical remark. You are posting this on a TEENAGE PREGNANCY forum. MAJORITY of the teens here have had unplanned pregnancys, and have no choice but to fall back onto the government for the support or ABORT their child? Which would you prefer?! Its not one rule for you and one for everyone else. I just think it was the wrong thing to post on a teen pregnancy forum as it comes across VERY offensive. Im guessing you are older than 18 bumblebee as you have 2 kids etc? Correct me if im wrong. There are people here a lot younger than you who maybe cant do the things you can, such as even have a national insurance number to work? I think you should mind where u post ur comments, as not everyone lives the life you do. Also look at your own position, your doing what everyone else is and if they were to stop the system, you would struggle yourself.

I also paid my taxes like my family and everyone else did, No i dont support it going to those who take the ultimate piss out of the system but im more than happy for it to go to those innocent children and mothers who really do want to support their children. Atleast their children have a chance in life to live rather than forced abortion because they have no help. If the system goes down, you will also see a lot of homeless and starving people. I just think people should have consideration for those who really are in need.


----------



## lily123

NicolleM.T.B. said:


> *I'm sorry but "only a small minority take advantage of the benefit system" is such bullshit*. ALOTTTT of people in the UK only have children becuase they know they dont have to do anything to support them. I think numbers of teenage/young pregnancies would definately go down (in the UK, can't comment on anywhere else) if the government offered no support at all to them, because how can you raise a baby with no money? You honestly can't. And not all teen pregnancies are unplanned, alot of them ar NTNP which is in essence still trying.
> 
> Its not only teen mums that abuse the system but all the chavs you see on Jeremy Kyle, so lets not pretend that the system doesn't get abused. Whether you can afford a child should determine whether you have one, not whether you 'want' one. I got pregnant unplanned (really was unplanned aswell) i'm at uni, and OH works full time. We rent privately, which does cost a fortune but the waiting list for the council wasnt an option (up to 4 years). I do understand that some ladies on here got so offended because they didnt get pregnant with the aim of 'sponging of the government' and yes they do need the money that the government provides them with. however this money is too readily available and does get abused by some people. (not necessarily by the mummies on here) it is also obviously alot harder for ladies that are single parents, i'd be 'sponging' if i didnt have my OH working fulltime, as i think i'd find it pretty impossible to be a mummy and at uni full time and then trying to work to support my baby.
> 
> Also its a bit unfair to say depression isnt a real illness, and it can prevent people from working. If you dont understand that it's a real illness you shouldnt comment on it, because that is genuinely offensive.
> 
> Lets not get too heated ladies :)

Excuse me, but there is absolutely no need to be so rude. So out of the 1890 (on average) babies born per day in the UK, the majority of those are born to mothers who are just having babies for the money?
Sorry but no. I don't know ONE woman who has had a baby purely to get 'free money and a free house'


----------



## syntaxerror

Bumblebee, your comments didn't make much sense (granted, the syntax was so garbled it was difficult to make out just quite WHAT you're claiming) and you're upsetting some of the the girls with "I got it because I needed it but no one else needs it and I don't need it because I make a good wage but I do need it but I don't get it."

And don't even start on depression.

Just shoo.


----------



## Leanne11

lily123 said:


> NicolleM.T.B. said:
> 
> 
> Whether you can afford a child should determine whether you have one, not whether you 'want' one.
> 
> So out of the 1890 (on average) babies born per day in the UK, the majority of those are born to mothers who are just having babies for the money?
> Sorry but no. I don't know ONE woman who has had a baby purely to get 'free money and a free house'Click to expand...

Yeah i personally dont know anyone to have a baby purely for free money and a free house. The money you get goes to that child and its a big step just for money and a house? Pathetic if people really do that, but i dont know any. And definitely wouldnt be the majority of mothers anyway. I think you have people such as those on jobseekers using the money for drugs are who take advantage of the system. Not so much mothers for free money and a house. Yes some mothers do take advantage by staying home for years and never going to work, but im not sure about literally having a child for money and a house? 
Regarding to your comment, if you are talking about the people who plan pregnancies then yes i agree, but if you are talkin of those unplanned then no. People shouldnt have to abort their child because they cant afford the baby, thats why theres a support system in placed for you to use?

LOL! syntax!


----------



## LoisP

lily123 said:


> NicolleM.T.B. said:
> 
> 
> *I'm sorry but "only a small minority take advantage of the benefit system" is such bullshit*. ALOTTTT of people in the UK only have children becuase they know they dont have to do anything to support them. I think numbers of teenage/young pregnancies would definately go down (in the UK, can't comment on anywhere else) if the government offered no support at all to them, because how can you raise a baby with no money? You honestly can't. And not all teen pregnancies are unplanned, alot of them ar NTNP which is in essence still trying.
> 
> Its not only teen mums that abuse the system but all the chavs you see on Jeremy Kyle, so lets not pretend that the system doesn't get abused. Whether you can afford a child should determine whether you have one, not whether you 'want' one. I got pregnant unplanned (really was unplanned aswell) i'm at uni, and OH works full time. We rent privately, which does cost a fortune but the waiting list for the council wasnt an option (up to 4 years). I do understand that some ladies on here got so offended because they didnt get pregnant with the aim of 'sponging of the government' and yes they do need the money that the government provides them with. however this money is too readily available and does get abused by some people. (not necessarily by the mummies on here) it is also obviously alot harder for ladies that are single parents, i'd be 'sponging' if i didnt have my OH working fulltime, as i think i'd find it pretty impossible to be a mummy and at uni full time and then trying to work to support my baby.
> 
> Also its a bit unfair to say depression isnt a real illness, and it can prevent people from working. If you dont understand that it's a real illness you shouldnt comment on it, because that is genuinely offensive.
> 
> Lets not get too heated ladies :)
> 
> Excuse me, but there is absolutely no need to be so rude. So out of the 1890 (on average) babies born per day in the UK, the majority of those are born to mothers who are just having babies for the money?
> Sorry but no. I don't know ONE woman who has had a baby purely to get 'free money and a free house'Click to expand...

agreed ^

OI! DONT BE SO RUDE :gun:


----------



## rainbows_x

Bumblebee20 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> If you had a six month leese did it end early then? If not surely you knew you'd be moving out?
> 
> No, you didn't insult me personally, but you said it was easy to stay at home, which I do. It's not easy, I don't get benefits, some people have no choice but to stay at home (single mothers etc).
> 
> I just think you're coming across as a little rude to be honest.
> 
> *As i said before*, we were giving a 4 week notice to quit and we did not have the time or money to find anywere on time.
> Yes but. what about when their child/ren get older and can go to nursery school etc but they still choose to stay at home when they CAN get a job.Click to expand...

If they can afford it why not, also again if they have depression, or another serious illness stopping them from working!


----------



## LoisP

I'm sorry but I love this whole 'A friend' thing.
:rofl:


----------



## lily123

Ohh lois i know :haha:
to the OP - don't worry, we are not judging your 'friend' for asking a question :flower:


----------



## kittycat18

Agreeing with LoisP and Lily123. Have to laugh at someone innocently asking a question because their "friend" told them too :rofl:


----------



## Leanne11

Loooooool!


----------



## JoJo16

linzie you need to thank some1 its bugging me being on 999 lmao


----------



## lily123

Thanks for the reminder :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Bumblebee20 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> *You are using housing benefits am i right?*
> No because me and OH work and earn a good wage between us.
> 
> If you both work and earn a good wage then why are you using council housing?Click to expand...
> 
> dO YOU KNOW HOW EXPENSIVE IT IS TO PR?
> There's deposit, months rent in advance, admin fee's we did not have the time to save alot of money.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, I private rent!Click to expand...
> 
> Well then you should understand how expensive it can be??Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, but I don't "claim off the goverment" we pay for it with my OH's wages. It's a little ironic, you were slamming people like me for staying at home and claiming off the government, when in actual fact I only get the benefits I would get if I was working (CTC & CB) you actually claim more than me, i.e council housing. I'm just saying, not to be so rude when you're in the exact same position as some of the people you are insulting.Click to expand...
> 
> If people think im insulting them then im not. I have only ever claimed temp housing of the goverment as i have NEEDED it for the sake of my children. Yes i had a 6 month lease.Click to expand...

I NEED money for the sake of my child, yknow for him to live n shit, because I don't have an "OH" to provide for him as his father has not given me a penny towards him (and won't for another 3 years, great CSA system there!) You're hilarious tbh, god you're in for a shock if the winds of fate ever decide to turn on you! Not to mention a complete hypocrite. But yeah you're right, lets scrap the system, you would currently be on the streets. Sounds like a plan. How can you not see that's exactly what you were saying in your first post?! High horse. Off!!!

And to answer the question, could you let your friend know that no I don't think it would change alot tbh :)


----------



## leoniebabey

Bumblebee20 said:


> *And some people have no choice but to 'stay home and get benefits' as you put it.*
> 
> How??

because some people dont have partners that work and bring back enough wages to live on, if i WAS to get a job, which i most likely woudldnt but i'd be in minimun pay so not alot and i'd be no better off whatsoever! 

were not all scroungers, i plan to go to college and uni and then get a job, but for the time being then i have to get benefeits to afford to live.


----------



## Leanne11

That is what it is there for and no one should feel put down by her.
She talks crap. Sorry.


----------



## HarlaHorse

My OH is on extremely low income, because hes only on his first year of apprentice, hes out there working his ass off but nothing he does can get him a higher pay, he gets a pay rise next year which will still only be about $400, (not sure how much over there as I'm Australian). We NEED support from the government. 

And also, someone on here said *people should be having kids because they can offord them, not because they 'want' them*. Things change, you may leave your job and decide to be a stay home mum, just because you could afford them off of your own wages, maternity leave from your work, whatever it is, when you decide to be a stay home mum, your gonna need support from Centrelink. I know people are abusing it, but the way you guys are coming accross is that the government shouldn't support pregnancies and we should just use our OH's incomes or our own income to support our kids. Okay, alot on here are single mums, they need government support. Alot of mums don't walk after their babies are born because they don't want them put in daycare (like me), I need support! And what about my situation, my OH is on extremely low income, which means the government will legally support us because of how low his income is for having a family, if the government thought we were earning too much, they wouldn't help us out, it's not easy peasy to get on the government over here. If they can see your earning enough and sometimes its not enough, sorry but you can't get help with money.

I plan to have my kids close together, (if I'm on my feet, things change), so by time my first little girl is in school, I'll probably have another little one to take care of, then you never know, I could have another. So I can't work during that period of time because I'll have young kids the whole time, maybe when their all off to school, I'll consider getting a job. But by then my OH will probably have a high enough income that I don't need government support at all and I can stay home without a job, or I might decide to work. You know things change, but you shouldn't be judging (especially when your using it yourself, bumblebee) those who are using it and could be out working when some of can't, and you don't know each of our situations.


----------



## kittycat18

I have to agree. Your opinions are not only ignorant but extremely rude and I just don't think you should be responding any-more.


----------



## hopeandpray

kittycat18 said:


> hopeandpray said:
> 
> 
> In Ireland absolutely yes. The town I come from most women have their first child under the age of 21 and rely completely on benefits. There would be more pregnancies terminated, less planned pregnancies and more mothers and babies going hungry
> 
> What town are you in hunni? I'm up North but agree with you in most cases. I know a few young women who did this. I could never imagine wanting to live off benefits all of my life and to never achieve anything else for me and my child. I honestly don't understand how others would... :shrug:Click to expand...

It's a tiny town (village really) in the midlands. It's the entire culture they live in I suppose and they don't know any different. Unplanned pregnancies happen though and I'd rather see a hundred people that are abusing the system than one baby go without food and a roof over her head


----------



## Leanne11

^^^ Agreed.


----------



## sarah0108

hopeandpray said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeandpray said:
> 
> 
> In Ireland absolutely yes. The town I come from most women have their first child under the age of 21 and rely completely on benefits. There would be more pregnancies terminated, less planned pregnancies and more mothers and babies going hungry
> 
> What town are you in hunni? I'm up North but agree with you in most cases. I know a few young women who did this. I could never imagine wanting to live off benefits all of my life and to never achieve anything else for me and my child. I honestly don't understand how others would... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tiny town (village really) in the midlands. It's the entire culture they live in I suppose and they don't know any different. Unplanned pregnancies happen though and I'd rather see a hundred people that are abusing the system than one baby go without food and a roof over her headClick to expand...

i live in a tiny village in the midlands too :rofl:

In reply to some of the responses in the thread.. a LOT of mums on benefits arent actually sitting on there arses, most are out in college or uni or doing somthing educational in order to provide for their kids. Its a vicious circle. Dont work at all, get called a scrounger. Dont work but go to college and get benefits you get told you are wasting tax payers money and cant afford kids, yet if you work full tim you get bashed for leaving your kids in day care all the time?! Makes no sense. Most teen mums (that i know of) dont have a baby because they get 'free money and a house' :dohh:

OP - in answer to your friends question.. i highly doubt it would change much


----------



## sequeena

There are obviously people out there who have kids purposely to have money/stay at home (though I have no idea why they would do that, seems to me it's easier just to go out and work!) but obviously those types of women/young girls won't be on BnB :flower:

RE the depression front. It's something I've been battling for over a year now. I was sexually abused by my step father from 11-16 (continued to 20 but that's when most of the abuse was) and when he was arrested and in court last year I lost it and couldn't cope with everyone knowing what happened to me. I cut, almost succeeded in committing suicide (the month before my :bfp: actually) and the Government told me to fuck off basically. I'm very lucky I have my OH xx Depression is a serious illness but it seems to have become a common excuse for people feeling a little down or usually a quick way to get benefits because how can you disprove a mental illness?


----------



## Leanne11

Im sorry to hear what you went through babe, i know exactly where your coming from speaking of people using the excuse to their advantage.

Im glad things are looking up since ur BFP..
I hope you a have a happy pregnancy, and more good things to come. xx


----------



## sequeena

Leanne11 said:


> Im sorry to hear what you went through babe, i know exactly where your coming from speaking of people using the excuse to their advantage.
> 
> Im glad things are looking up since ur BFP..
> I hope you a have a happy pregnancy, and more good things to come. xx

Thanks Hun things are great now xx the day I got my bfp my step father was found not guilty so that was a very strange day and we've had a few problems with the baby (my waters broke at 14 weeks but had healed up by 24 weeks) but touch wood everything is going good now xxx


----------



## Leanne11

Leave to leave the thoughts of ur past at the back of your head, you've got more to look forward to now :)
Ohh dear atleast they healed and ur past ur v-day! goodluck with everythingggg xx


----------



## Bumblebee20

You all really don't get what i mean, your all getting on your high horse and getting your knickers in a twist over nothing. Grow up for god sake and act your age.

I will not be posting on here anymore as you REALLY don't understand what im talking about and im not wasting my time trying to explain anymore.

You know i never back down from a argument but when people start acting immature that's the time to leave.


----------



## annawrigley

Bumblebee20 said:


> You all really don't get what i mean, your all getting on your high horse and getting your knickers in a twist over nothing. Grow up for god sake and act your age.
> 
> I will not be posting on here anymore as you REALLY don't understand what im talking about and im not wasting my time trying to explain anymore.
> 
> You know i never back down from a argument but when people start acting immature that's the time to leave.

:hi:


----------



## Rhio92

annawrigley said:


> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> You all really don't get what i mean, your all getting on your high horse and getting your knickers in a twist over nothing. Grow up for god sake and act your age.
> 
> I will not be posting on here anymore as you REALLY don't understand what im talking about and im not wasting my time trying to explain anymore.
> 
> You know i never back down from a argument but when people start acting immature that's the time to leave.
> 
> :hi:Click to expand...

:rofl: For some reason that made me laugh Anna! Guess we're not the "mature" people :blush:


----------



## danniemum2be

IMO being a mum is one of the hardest jobs there is and we dont get paid enough for it! x


----------



## annawrigley

Rhio92 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee20 said:
> 
> 
> You all really don't get what i mean, your all getting on your high horse and getting your knickers in a twist over nothing. Grow up for god sake and act your age.
> 
> I will not be posting on here anymore as you REALLY don't understand what im talking about and im not wasting my time trying to explain anymore.
> 
> You know i never back down from a argument but when people start acting immature that's the time to leave.
> 
> :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: For some reason that made me laugh Anna! Guess we're not the "mature" people :blush:Click to expand...

I guess not, oh well. Doesn't get much more immature than "you are all meanies so I'm leaving" attention-seeking type posts. Seeeeya


----------



## jc_catt

HaHa, Ok. So I just now read this again, I haven't read it sice it was like one or 
two pages, but when I saw the 123456... in the thumbnail... I know this was an
argument, lol. All I can say is(and I can only speak for the U.S specifically Cali)
government funding is taken advantage of by SO many people, however, if it 
wasn't there AT ALL... it would be disastrous. People like us who may NEED it,
or the crippled, the mentally ill, etc. will be screwed. I want you to take a look 
at third world countries without wellfair and disability and tell me that that's a
better gov.t system. 
And Bumblebee20, the only people that say the whole "high horse" crap... are 
people who are on a high horse them selves... And if you can't run with the big
dogs, stay on the porch sweety.


----------



## lily123

:haha: BYE BYE!


----------



## sarah0108

I agree Danielle!!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Bumblebee20 said:


> You all really don't get what i mean, your all getting on your high horse and getting your knickers in a twist over nothing. Grow up for god sake and act your age.
> 
> I will not be posting on here anymore as you REALLY don't understand what im talking about and im not wasting my time trying to explain anymore.
> 
> You know i never back down from a argument but when people start acting immature that's the time to leave.

Grow up and act our age? Your older than alot of us teens and your the one thats wrong, so you get off your high horse. The majority were against what you were saying so no more needs to be said.


----------



## Leanne11

You tell er Skye!!


----------



## HarlaHorse

^ LOL! Thanks :)


----------



## dreabae

oh my lol. I cant even get benefits besides wic because im a student and dont work 20 hours a week. I get medical and when the babys 3 months Ill get child care. Untill I start working I wont get food stamps or cash assistance and even when i do Im only egible for 150 dollars cash. Maybe its different in the states? Imean crack heads get 600-700 cause they have an "illness" but they force mothers to work. I dont understand the system lol


----------



## TwilightAgain

I think it depends on what you mean by unplanned. Proper unplanned pregnancies where contraception was used to prevent pregnancy, those statistics I doubt would change.

But a lot of young people (and older ones too!) are irresponsible and use NTNP route because they just don't care. If no help was available, then I imagine the stats would go down because they'd have no choice really. Of course there would be still be some people who wouldn't be phased by it and have to go down the abortion route.

And then theres the people who irresponsibly try to conceive when they have no financial support available (whats that all about?!) i'm talking about the chavs who leave school and fling their legs open because they have nothing better to do, a week down the line and theres a couple of potentional fathers, iykwim? Again I think the stats would go down.

For genuine unplanned pregnancies however, then I don't think it would, but it wouldn't be a very nice position to be in :nope: to have no money, no help and only a termination as an option. I can't imagine how horrible that would be - same as I can't imagine the government would take away all financial aid.

Theres a big difference in unplanned and irresponsibility. I think it would be a wake up call to a lot of people. 

Before I start a war, i'm not trying to offend anyone :) i'm just looking at it from different angles! I think i've explained what I meant the best I could :blush:

EDIT: Sorry! I didn't realise this was an oldish thread :dohh:


----------



## rainbows_x

NTNP doesn't mean not caring..


----------



## TwilightAgain

rainbows_x said:


> NTNP doesn't mean not caring..

Maybe not in all cases but it does in most. Jeremy Kyle for instance (for older women too). Either way its irresponsible if the people don't have the ability to provide for the child - obviously if they are NTNP and don't have what they need then it does mean they don't care, because it shows they don't care about the consequences. If its planned-ish eg NTNP and they have what they need then obviously my comment doesn't apply, but i'm talking about the people it does apply to which is alot of the population, obviously there will be exceptions.

Can I add that I my comment(s) are highly generalising, i'm looking at the majority as to what you see everyday/people I know/people on the tele. I understand there will be some exceptions which will have different circumstances altogether and my comments won't apply to you. Its a broad topic and I couldn't close all the loopholes, so if i've missed you out or dumped you in with someone else, then don't get offended, there is so many possibilities but I can't get my thoughts in order to include every single one of them :)


----------



## lily123

TwilightAgain said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> NTNP doesn't mean not caring..
> 
> Maybe not in all cases but it does in most. Jeremy Kyle for instance (for older women too). Either way its irresponsible if the people don't have the ability to provide for the child - obviously if they are NTNP and don't have what they need then it does mean they don't care, because it shows they don't care about the consequences. If its planned-ish eg NTNP and they have what they need then obviously my comment doesn't apply, but i'm talking about the people it does apply to which is alot of the population, obviously there will be exceptions.
> 
> Can I add that I my comment(s) are highly generalising, i'm looking at the majority as to what you see everyday/people I know/people on the tele. I understand there will be some exceptions which will have different circumstances altogether and my comments won't apply to you. Its a broad topic and I couldn't close all the loopholes, so if i've missed you out or dumped you in with someone else, then don't get offended, there is so many possibilities but I can't get my thoughts in order to include every single one of them :)Click to expand...

I think there are 2 types of NTNP if i'm honest.
The instance where you and your partner want to conceive, but don't want to put too much pressure on yourselves, and when it is just plain irresponsible. xxx


----------



## syntaxerror

I think NTNP would drive me absolutely nuts...I'd be struggling not to guess at when I'd ovulated and whatnot. I need everything to be a project...either hammer out how and when to get pregnant or avoid it. 

I admire how laid-back someone would have to be to do NTNP with the hope of conceiving. I'd lose my mind in a week.


----------



## TwilightAgain

lily123 said:


> TwilightAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> NTNP doesn't mean not caring..
> 
> Maybe not in all cases but it does in most. Jeremy Kyle for instance (for older women too). Either way its irresponsible if the people don't have the ability to provide for the child - obviously if they are NTNP and don't have what they need then it does mean they don't care, because it shows they don't care about the consequences. If its planned-ish eg NTNP and they have what they need then obviously my comment doesn't apply, but i'm talking about the people it does apply to which is alot of the population, obviously there will be exceptions.
> 
> Can I add that I my comment(s) are highly generalising, i'm looking at the majority as to what you see everyday/people I know/people on the tele. I understand there will be some exceptions which will have different circumstances altogether and my comments won't apply to you. Its a broad topic and I couldn't close all the loopholes, so if i've missed you out or dumped you in with someone else, then don't get offended, there is so many possibilities but I can't get my thoughts in order to include every single one of them :)Click to expand...
> 
> I think there are 2 types of NTNP if i'm honest.
> The instance where you and your partner want to conceive, but don't want to put too much pressure on yourselves, and when it is just plain irresponsible. xxxClick to expand...

And I would fully agree with you. But the issue of whether those people could provide for their child is still there. If two people NTNP with the aim of conceiving but can't provide and do it planning on living off the benefits system then thats irresponsible. If they do it and don't care of the consequences that is also irresponsible. But if they're NTNP and can support their child - and are TTC then thats cool!

Oh I realise I haven't made myself clear. I don't mean NTNP means not caring. I'm not talking about it as an overall route of having a child, I mean those people who use it without considering the consequences, you know like those people who say "well I didn't think I would pregnant :dohh:"


----------



## ARRIELLE

Definetly... The city i live in saddens me soo many girls *try* to get pregnant for govt benefits... And it makes my lmoa because why would you think food stamps and a few dollars will take care of a baby...sooo funny...and sooo not worth it...


----------



## birdiex

ARRIELLE said:


> Definetly... The city i live in saddens me soo many girls *try* to get pregnant for govt benefits... And it makes my lmoa because why would you think food stamps and a few dollars will take care of a baby...sooo funny...and sooo not worth it...

Edited, that was quite rude of me.

I remember you posted in another forum a while ago being very derogatory and rude about teen pregnancy, I'm not sure why you're in here after the sort of things you were saying.


----------

